# BCAA's or Protein Shake



## Robert Parrish (Jul 19, 2014)

Trying to save some money; and, listening a bit to folk that say BCAA's and post-workout shakes are not really needed if one eats well.  FWIW, I've been doing both for the last 5-6 years; BCAA's intra-workout, and protein/creatine/L-glut/dextrose shake post workout.

Going to cut out (at least) one to save some cash, and leaning towards cutting post workout shake, but still using intra-workout BCAA's.   Any thoughts?   FYI; I'm 59 years old, about 16% body fat (and the jerk who apparently didn't know how to properly lift and had full tears repaired on both shoulder rotator cuffs - though I blame the injuries on wear & tear).

Again, thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 19, 2014)

Personally I would cut out both. Think of the real food you could buy with the money you would save.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 19, 2014)

Unless you really need the extra protein and calories.... The average joe on or off gear is not really gonna be putting in enough effort in the gym or mainly in the diet area. I just bought 10lbs of protein from vitamin shoppe which I would not recommend at all. On gear mind you..... Taking the wake up drink. The post workout drink and the night time drink. I looked at myself after both tubs were empty....and $70 later. I was just thinking to myself. "Where the fuck is it? I'm on gear workin out 6 times a week sometimes 7. Where the fuck did it go?" Don't get me wrong progress was made. But not 10lbs of protein powder progress. I guess my point is if the body isn't primed to build muscle. That 20g or 30g of protein isn't gonna break the bank if you are not eating properly the other 23 hours of the day. I would probably just buy a medium fast whey protein drink and use that as an intraworkout drink. Maybe even a little watered down. Then go home and eat right away.

I'll ask you Rob...after 5-6 years of all those $8 a lb protein drinks. Where did yours go? And was it worth it?


----------



## Robert Parrish (Jul 19, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I'll ask you Rob...after 5-6 years of all those $8 a lb protein drinks. Where did yours go? And was it worth it?


Wish I could answer; would have had to have done all I've done in the past 5-6 years without the BCAA's and the shakes, and compared the dif.

I have put an s-load of muscle on, though, in the last 5-6 years.  Something clicked. . .


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have always used a protein post workout or early in the morning. Ammino's are vital more for recovery which of course is important. Optimum has simple BCAA's for dirt cheap. As far as protein goes, i've got stuck on MP Combat three yrs ago and haven't switch yet. Very good profile and taste best i've come across in yrs without all the added sugar and fat. http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/muscle-pharm-combat-4-lbs..html


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 20, 2014)

MP Combat is not a protein for early morning or post workout.  It could be a breakfast supplement maybe.  There are too many slow digesting proteins in it.  Find a protein with just whey.  No calcium caseinate.  It takes about 1-2 hours for whey protein to digest.  I would just drink the whey protein either before you workout or during your workout.  You will come closer to the so called "window."


----------



## Montego (Jul 20, 2014)

Robert Parrish said:


> Trying to save some money; and, listening a bit to folk that say BCAA's and post-workout shakes are not really needed if one eats well.  FWIW, I've been doing both for the last 5-6 years; BCAA's intra-workout, and protein/creatine/L-glut/dextrose shake post workout.
> 
> Going to cut out (at least) one to save some cash, and leaning towards cutting post workout shake, but still using intra-workout BCAA's.   Any thoughts?   FYI; I'm 59 years old, about 16% body fat (and the jerk who apparently didn't know how to properly lift and had full tears repaired on both shoulder rotator cuffs - though I blame the injuries on wear & tear).
> 
> Again, thanks for any thoughts.


If your diet is set up correctly neither one of these should be necessary. 

You can get any and all of the macros you need from whole foods in most cases. Guys who are eating huge amounts of calories are obviously different. 

IMO unless you are utilizing an isolate protein post workout along with a quick digesting carbohydrate, or more preferably HBCD, just stick with food. The example listed I would only use on the most grueling of sessions as well.

Using a blend for a meal replacement at any time of day, besides post workout, would be more beneficial then an isolate as well.


----------



## QueenTrapz (Aug 6, 2014)

I would stick with the BCAAs personally. Come home and stuff your face with a good steak/fish/chicken... Youll most likely see better results.

Protein shakes are nice if your trying to get your meals in, but if you are an average lifter with no bodybuilding aspirations and would like to save some money that's what i would suggest.
good luck to you.


----------



## JRx (Sep 6, 2014)

Use them both, you only live once!


----------



## Halfhuman (Sep 7, 2014)

I agree. I use both plus extra leucine pre workout


----------



## The-Doctor (Sep 7, 2014)

I use 15g of BCAA for intra-workout and it really improves my recovery in the gym. 

Now as far as protein I highly recommend them especially for cutting. It cuts out some extra calories and it makes for some speedy meal time. I only use protein isolate or hydrolyzed (mostly isolate) and for bulking the main 2 meals I take them on is first thing in the morning and post-workout.


----------



## 1pump2pump (Nov 21, 2014)

Good advice


----------



## flex365 (Dec 20, 2014)

It's been proven older ( 40+) individuals need more protein post workout than younger ones so there's no harm in downing a good fast acting shake along with some fast carbs post workout. A meal a hour or so later would be great as well. I like BCAA's intra workout. I feel better while I'm training it aids in hydration and if they prevent catabolism while training I'm all for it. I think you've been doing it right all along. Stick with it.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 20, 2014)

My workout is just better with bcaa's intra workout .


----------



## actionjackson34 (Jan 21, 2015)

I think you should just get a good quality protein with BCAAs in it. Personally I only take protein shake after my workout that has BCAAs in it. BUT I do take BCAAs (powdered) before my workout as well mixed in my preworkout drink. Powdered BCAAs are relatively cheap so in my mind you might as well get them


----------

